# Replating?



## wortmanb (May 7, 2013)

I just stumbled across some pens from Ryan Krusac who's doing beautiful work, but who appears to be putting out Jr. Retro pens plated in oil-rubbed bronze. Does anyone know if he is replating these kits himself, or is someone out there making a bronze version of some of these pens?

They're pretty stunning, either way....


----------



## BSea (May 7, 2013)

WOW, I love retros, and those are beautiful.  I'm interested too.  I may try & simulate this on a lower end kit.  Shouldn't be too hard to to take off a 24k finish.

For those wondering: Beautiful handmade fountain pens; Luxurious handmade rollerball pens


----------



## jyreene (May 7, 2013)

I'd be interested as well. Turn some less than robust finishes into better and better looking ones. Wouldn't electroplating or powder costing do this?


----------



## BeSquare (May 7, 2013)

Wow those are amazing looking, I'm really curious as well!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 7, 2013)

got my interest, cant wait to see if anyone has any ideas


----------



## wortmanb (May 7, 2013)

BSea said:


> WOW, I love retros, and those are beautiful.  I'm interested too.  I may try & simulate this on a lower end kit.  Shouldn't be too hard to to take off a 24k finish.
> 
> For those wondering: Beautiful handmade fountain pens; Luxurious handmade rollerball pens



Oh! Thanks for posting the link. I'd meant to do that (and give him a plug) but apparently forgot!


----------



## wortmanb (May 7, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> got my interest, cant wait to see if anyone has any ideas



I asked him on Twitter -- I'll let you know if he responds.


----------



## BSea (May 7, 2013)

In reading through his pen descriptions, he says "The appointments are cast from bronze and have a hand-rubbed patina". Whole lot different than a plating.


----------



## jyreene (May 7, 2013)

BSea said:


> In reading through his pen descriptions, he says "The appointments are cast from bronze and have a hand-rubbed patina". Whole lot different than a plating.



You mean playing doesn't change the basic elements of the metal. Man I knew I should have paid better attention in chemistry or was it music appreciation...


----------



## BSea (May 7, 2013)

jyreene said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > In reading through his pen descriptions, he says "The appointments are cast from bronze and have a hand-rubbed patina". Whole lot different than a plating.
> ...


I thought he just ordered the parts plated that way, but apparently not.  Most parts we use are plated brass.  I wonder where he/we/anyone gets parts cast.


----------



## BSea (May 7, 2013)

Ok, here's what I found.

Brass Darkening. Brass Aging Solution in 8 oz Bottle

Looks like brass or bronze will work.  You just have to clearcoat the finished product.  I wonder how this will hold up.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 8, 2013)

That's some pretty stunning work.


----------



## BradG (May 17, 2013)

Focus your searches around patinas.

Liver of sulphur would be a good place to start with brass


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 17, 2013)

You can get the Retro kit in other platings I thing Lou Lou has them in Rhodium!


----------



## Harley2001 (May 17, 2013)

Try this Bronze Plating Kits - Electroplating & Anodizing - Caswell Inc


----------



## BeSquare (May 17, 2013)

I wish those kits weren't so expensive, would be fun to play with.


----------



## turbowagon (May 17, 2013)

I suppose you could buy a kit, make a mold, and cast them.... wondering about the "copyright" legalities of that process.


----------

